# Buttermilk brined Country Style Spare Ribs.... don't get no better than this!



## jirodriguez (May 22, 2011)

Since I was firing up the WSM to smoke a brisket for a dinner party tonight I decided to smoke some CSR's to be used later in the week for dinners.

The brine is super simple: buttermilk, and Tony Chacharo's Creole seasoning. Just add Tony C's to taste.








CSR's into the bath for an overnight soak.







Next day around 8:00 AM tossed them onto the top rack.... brisket is on the bottom rack all foiled up, so the drippings aren't  a problem. Getting hit with with some mesquite smoke.







More to follow.....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

Oh Boy !!!







  Move over Al !

Buttermilk!?!?

Don't let Scott see that !   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## nwdave (May 22, 2011)




----------



## jirodriguez (May 22, 2011)

.... and here they are.... 3 hrs. at 220° with some mesquite smoke.... mmmm, mmmm, good! Just got done vacuum packing them (minus a sample piece 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). They will be used later in the week for dinners.


----------



## tyotrain (May 22, 2011)

Man them look tasty.. Nice job


----------

